# Sodium Nitrite And Feral Pigs.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/wild-pig-toxicant-ready-for-trials-naa-chris-bennett-naa-farm-journal-editors/


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

We definitely need something more than hunting/trapping to slow down the wild pig population.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Raccoons eh? I suppose if too many of them die as well that will be the end of that as the majority of the population that don't have to put up with them think they are just so cute.

Filthy nasty little things, I try to keep their population low as possible around the farm, nasty things like to get between the rows of round bales, climb to the top, then crap all over the bales, not to mention they shred the net up pretty good, they tend to like to do the same to the combines unless they come down with an unfortunate case of lead poisoning.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

"Sodium nitrite is a preservative commonly used to cure bacon."

Kills two birds with one stone!


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Another thought just occurred to me...

So would this count as 'wildlife preservation?'

Thanks, I'm here all week.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Hayjosh said:


> "Sodium nitrite is a preservative commonly used to cure bacon."
> 
> Kills two birds with one stone!


And we eat NaNO2 ...Lately, I'm careful to read labels on sausage, ham, and other cured meats trying to avoid nitrite if possible.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

vhaby said:


> And we eat NaNO2 ...Lately, I'm careful to read labels on sausage, ham, and other cured meats trying to avoid nitrite if possible.


80% of your nitrite consumption comes from vegetables, especially spinach, lettuce, and radishes, and another 13% simply comes from swallowing saliva. There's a mountain of evidence indicating nitrite preservatives are safe. It takes an enormous amount of nitrite to be toxic.

Processed meats may have their other risks that point to higher rates of colorectal cancer, but it likely isn't because of nitrates.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Josh, in your statement below, were you referring to nitrite or nitrate?

"80% of your nitrite consumption comes from vegetables, especially spinach, lettuce, and radishes, and another 13% simply comes from swallowing saliva."

In order to avoid confusion, lets be clear when discussing this.

NO2 = nitrite

NO 3 = nitrate

Nitrate is a plant nutrient source of nitrogen along with ammonium. Plants take up both sources of nitrogen. Bacteria in moist soil convert some of the ammonium to nitrate in a process called nitrification. Nitrosomonas bacteria convert ammonium to nitrite . Nitrobacter bacteria rapidly convert the nitrite to nitrate. Because the conversion of nitrite to nitrate is rather rapid, little nitrite usually is found in soils unless the conversion of nitrite to nitrate is stopped by dry soil conditions.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think the title has led to the confusion. It should have read "Sodium Nitrite and Feral Pigs" , but I evidently got over-ruled by spell check.....and then I did not catch it on the proof read. So my apologies to the confusion fellas. Sorry about that. I have since corrected the title from Nitrate to Nitrite. Again, I truly apologize for the oversight.

Regards, Mike


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

As of today, without the use of sodium nitrite, I've eliminated 55 feral hogs of all sizes from this ranch since the week before Thanksgiving, 2017, and they keep coming...


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

vhaby said:


> Josh, in your statement below, were you referring to nitrite or nitrate?
> 
> "80% of your nitrite consumption comes from vegetables, especially spinach, lettuce, and radishes, and another 13% simply comes from swallowing saliva."
> 
> ...


I'm referring to nitrites. The plants we consume have nitrates, some of which are then converted to nitrites in the GI tract.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Be sure to click on the APHIS factsheet at the bottom of the article for some more very interesting facts on this new method of swine control. The nitrite poisoning works much like carbon monoxide poisoning.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

https://www.agweb.com/article/naked-bacon-is-all-the-rage/

Regards, Mike


----------

